# Probleme mit Netzwerkleitung



## dkeipp (18 Mai 2007)

Tach! 
Vielleicht kann mir hier ja jemand Rat geben:

Ich hab von meinem Büro in meine Werkstatt 2 Netzwerkleitungen (jeweils 35m) CAT7 liegen. Da soll dann 1x Netzwerk und 1x Telefon drüber laufen.
Also da liegen jetzt die beiden Leitungen, wenn ich im Büro die Kabel auf einen Switch patche und in der Werkstatt an einen Rechner/Switch bekomme ich keine Verbindung, auch nicht mit einem crossover Kabel. Wenn ich aber jetzt in der Werkstatt Kabel 1 und 2 mit einem Patchkabel verbinde und im Büro kabel 1 an den Switch und Kabel zwei an einen Rechner (Quasi doppelte Kabellänge!) grig ich eine Verbindung... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Die beiden Kabel hab ich auch mit einem Kabeltester überprüft und keine dreher etc. gefunden. Ich hab auch mehrere switche etc. ausprobiert, und bekomme einfach keine Netzwerkverbindung in die Werkstatt. Telefon hab ich erst gar nicht getestet.


----------



## jabba (19 Mai 2007)

War das ein Kabeltest direkt für Netzwerkkabel, oder von Hand getestet?

Eine beliebte Falle ist EIATIA-A EIATIA-B (Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere)
dabei ist die Farbkodierung in den Steckdosen unterschiedlich, seh mal nach ob die Farben an beiden Leitungsenden in der gleichen Reihenfolge aufgelegt sind.

Ich hatte auch schon diesen Fall, und der billige Kabeltester hat IO gemeldet.


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 Mai 2007)

Ich würde bei der Beschreibung auch Jabba zustimmen. Das wäre auch ein gerne gemachter Fehler, da auf der einen Seite Elektriker "A" auflegt und auf der anderen Seite Elektriker "B". Aich eine Messung wird gerne vergessen. Mit der Leitungslänge kann es jedenfalls nichts zu tun haben (zu lang wäre möglich, aber nicht zu kurz).


----------



## dkeipp (20 Mai 2007)

ich stimme euch zu. böse falle! aber falls ich die eine seite nach TIA 568-A und die andere nach -B verdrahtet hätte (was nicht der fall ist) hätte ich ja ein crossover kabel. ich werde mal versuchen ein fluke networks gerät zu leihen. da hab ich dann alle daten vom kabel. es ist echt kurios, ich habe mit nem kumpel pin für pin  der beiden leitungen durchgepieps da ich meinem 30€ tester nicht traue, aber alle adern kommen richtig an auf den buchsen an (also 1 auf 1, 2 auf 2, usw.)


----------



## Raydien (20 Mai 2007)

aufschrauben .. reingucken


----------



## gravieren (20 Mai 2007)

Hi

Nur mal Spasseshalber.

Habt ihr die Leitung an eine "Energie-Leitung"  gebunden.
B.z.w.  Befindet sich "ganz nahe" eine  ?




> Wenn ich aber jetzt in der Werkstatt Kabel 1 und 2 mit einem Patchkabel verbinde und im Büro kabel 1 an den Switch und Kabel zwei an einenRechner (Quasi doppelte Kabellänge!) grig ich eine Verbindung...


Dadurch würden sich die "Stör"-Signale wieder aufheben.

Legt doch mal ein Voltmeter an die offene Leitung.
Kann da "etwas" Spannung gemessen werden   ?


----------



## maxmax (23 Mai 2007)

Hallo,
nur mal zu sicherheit, Du hast schon die verdrillten paare der netzwerkleitung wie hier beschrieben:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/TIA-568A/B
angeschlossen. einer meiner Bekannten hat bei seiner ersten Netzwerkverbindung einfach die 8 Leitungen 1:1 ohne Rücksicht auf die paarung vebunden , da ging auch nichts.


----------

